# Easton EC90 SLX question?



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

I just got the fork on fork over promotion deal plus Pro-Deal. It didn't come w/ the compression device instead it came w/ what appears like bar-end plug. I didn't use it since the steer tube looks to thin for clamping the stem to it. Is this plug safe to use? I am currently using the my old compression device.


----------



## maui mike (Nov 8, 2004)

WAZCO said:


> I just got the fork on fork over promotion deal plus Pro-Deal. It didn't come w/ the compression device instead it came w/ what appears like bar-end plug. I didn't use it since the steer tube looks to thin for clamping the stem to it. Is this plug safe to use? I am currently using the my old compression device.


I have the SLX and I use a compression device. The Easton website shows the assembly instructions using a compression device. Link for the pdf instructions. is below
http://www.eastonbike.com/downloadable_files/instal_instr/fork-EN.pdf


----------

